# Primeval gets shocking



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*8th December 2009 04:13 AM*

David Allen

When the ITV science fiction show Primeval was cancelled there were those people that were not surprised at all, the show had appeared to lose its direction in many ways and as such would have found it difficult to continue.
However occasionally the media industry are bold enough to make a U turns occasionally and in the case of Primeval it appears that the series could be heading back on the right track.
According to iesb.net, Andrew Lee Potts who plays the amusing Connor, the storylines for the new series are going to be shocking, the show is due to return to the small screen in 2011, by then we will probably know just how shocking the story lines will be.
It will be interesting to see where the new series starts off, following the drama in the last episode.


----------

